# Copenhagen squat film w/ Eng. subtitles



## Slingshot Collective (Mar 9, 2016)

"'69' is a documentary about a large group of young people who did not see themselves, culturally or politically, as part of established society. In 1982 they lawfully occupied what was known as the Youth House (Ungdomshuset) at Jagtvej 69, on the outskirts of Copenhagen's inner city. The film portrays the group's situation in 2007, documenting the stormy last six months of the Youth House's history, where the radicalized group rage against the establishment. By following the inner circle of activists, we learn more about the group, the reasons for their actions, and the cause of their predicament."

Part 2:


----------

